#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Orthopädischer Befund Skoliose >

## Juju

Gerade ist mir der Örthopädische Befund von 2005 wieder in die Hände gefallen.
Ich wüsste mal gern, was er da alles aufgeschrieben hat.
Die Diagnose Skoliose verstehe ich, aber den >Rest nicht.  *Aktueller Befund:*( 2005) BV rechts 1cm, anatom BL differenz re bestärigt, Lendenwulst re, im Stehen Rotation des re Beckens nach ventral, Skapula alatura links, nach BL Ausgleich zunehmender KÜH nach links, SN LWS 20/0720, FBA 25cm!, HG bds frei beweglich *
Röntgen:* WS ap im Stehen: re-konv thor SAW, Rotation lumbal, im Stehen: BV re 1cm  *Diagnose:* Gesicherte Skoliose rechtskonvex tief thorakal 
Danke schonmal.

----------


## Christiane

*BV* = Bandscheibenvorfall *BL differenz* = unterscheidliche Beinlängen *Lendenwulst*: die Muskeln rechts der Lendenwirbel stehen stärker hervor als links (bedingt durch die Verkrümmung und Verdrehung der Wirbelsäule) *Rotation des re. Beckens nach ventral*: die rechte Seite des Beckens ist nach vorn gekippt (bedingt durch die Verdrehung der Wirbelsäule) *FBA* = Finger-Boden-Abstand. Wenn sich der Patient maximalmöglich nach vorn gebeugt hat, wird der Abstand zwischen Fingerspitzen und Boden gemessen. Bei dir ist recht viel Platz, das ist ein Hinweis auf eine wenig dehnfähige Wirbelsäule. *HG* = Hüftgelenke, bei deinen gibt es keine Bewegungseinschränkungen *rechtskonvexe tief thorakale Skoliose:* im Übergang von der Brustwirbelsäule zur Lendenwirbelsäule ist, aus Rückenansicht, ein Bogen nach rechts zu erkennen. 
Mit KÜH, SAW und SN kann ich leider nichts anfangen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Juju

Danke.Da brauche ich mich über meine jetzigen Beschwerden nicht zu wundern.

----------

